# Kings keep Tyreke Evans in the fold



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> SACRAMENTO, Calif. -- The Sacramento Kings have exercised a contract option on reigning Rookie of the Year Tyreke Evans.
> 
> The Kings also said Monday they exercised options on third-year forwards Jason Thompson and Donte Greene, and second-year forward Omri Casspi.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5727708


----------

